# Potato Pan Rolls



## smokeymose (Jul 9, 2021)

Good morning!
So it was ANOTHER rainy day so I decided to try another recipe from the Cast Iron Cookbook from Taste of Home.
This was my first time doing any kind of bread except cornbread from scratch, by the way...






The Mrs. supervised the kneading process and kept saying "More flour" LOL!
The dark specks are chives. I used leftover mashed potatoes and I usually add chives to mashed potatoes. Oh well.





After about 10 minutes rising it got separated into 16 balls and into a 10" skillet.
The book called for 2 8" pans but they fit perfectly in the 10". Go figure...





After rising in the pan for a half hour they went into the 400 degree oven.
They were done in roughly 20 minutes.









Not bad for a first timer, if I say so myself :-)

And here I thought sausagemaking was messy but breadmaking has it beat! Flour everywhere!

After today it's supposed to be rainy all next week (I'm getting worried about my tomatoes) so you may be subjected to more C.I. cooking....
Thanks for looking and have a wonderful day!
Dan


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 9, 2021)

SM, Your rolls look delicious!


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 9, 2021)

Those rolls look REALLY good!! Nice job, especially for a first attempt.



smokeymose said:


> And here I thought sausagemaking was messy but breadmaking has it beat! Flour everywhere!



Here here!! I know exactly what you mean. Every time I've tried baking from scratch the only thing I wind up making is a huge mess   

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 9, 2021)

Wow! I'm coming to your house on rainy days! I'll bring more butter cuz those rolls look amazing!

Ryan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 9, 2021)

Beautiful Rolls and Congrats on entering the Wonderful World of Baking!
The 10" pan works fine, the rolls would have been about 20% bigger in 2-8" or 1-12" Pan.
Baking is Messy! I made Flat Bread for my Chicken Gyros last night. The floor and I were covered in Flour from all the rolling out and stretching the dough. My Wife and family all agreed, the result was totally worth the effort and mess...JJ


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 9, 2021)

I do love homemade roles and those good in order for a rainy day for sure.  Nice work!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 9, 2021)

Hey Dan.  Great job on those rolls, especially since it was your first time .  They look really good.



smokeymose said:


> And here I thought sausagemaking was messy but breadmaking has it beat! Flour everywhere!



You better believe it's messy.  Seems like every time I decide to bake bread, I'm wearing a black (but only when I start) t-shirt.  LOL
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 9, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> You better believe it's messy. Seems like every time I decide to bake bread, I'm wearing a black (but only when I start) t-shirt. LOL



Yep. And Fresh Clean Clothes at that. Not to mention, we always seem to bake, right after someone spent a couple hours Cleaning the Kitchen!☺...JJ


----------



## tag0401 (Jul 9, 2021)

I am going to have to try these out, they look great!!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 9, 2021)

Nice looking rolls! Like!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 9, 2021)

Nice work !


----------

